# Wireless Fence Causing GR to be Terrified to go Outside



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

she doesn't understand why she got zapped.... this is why the training aspect is so important. As far as she is concerned she got hurt outside and doesn't understand why so I would take the collars off of her.... and get her outside... and have fun with her... and let her know that the backyard is safe.... even if she is supervised at all times.... it is going to take a while then start again and train the fence it is important to train her to understand that the yard is safe except near the boundary and that she CAN avoid getting zapped.... 

but now that she is so afraid this could take a bit longer than it would have if she understood it to begin with....


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

It is very important to train them correctly to the fence. Train them so that when the hear the beep, the run back towards the house for safety. Is this a do it yourself fence? If not, I would definitely use one of the trainers from the company you that installed it.

Usually they are trained to the flags and beep before they even feel the shock. Now I think you need to do a lot of positive reinforcement in the safe areas. It takes about a month for them to get used to the fence.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Did you follow the training instructions? She shouldn't have gotten zapped first time out. You start with noise only, so she learns the warning. 

We had a similar problem with Ben. We bought a house with an invisible fence, then got Ben. When we started training him about the fence, for a while he wouldn't go to the bathroom out back, only on walks. We backed off and stopped using the collar for a couple of weeks, though the flag line stayed up. He did eventually get over his dislike of the yard, though it's still not his favorite place. 

After a while we restarted using the collar. He stayed inside the flag line and wouldn't go near it, if he was just wandering around the yard sniffing the air and rolling on the grass. However, we found that when he was really interested in something outside the fence, he ignored the shock and went through. Sometimes he went through multiple times. I've given up on the e-fence since I can't trust him not to chase deer, turkeys or other dogs. We just keep using a long leash and go out back with him.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

We have an invisible fence, too. Tess was 4 months old when we had it installed. The trainers came 4 times, although it took only 2 real sessions to have her get the message. The first time they didn't put any 'shock' on the collar, just put it on and went forwards and backwards with her at the flagline along the whole garden. The second round they put a little shock on it. I think the first weeks she was more focused on the flags than the beep in the collar. We took the flags down after 2 months, because now she knows exactly what to expect. She wasn't really 'trainable' anymore after two sessions, though, because she made the connection between the car they came in and the training that went with it. The second training session was the hardest, because they had to figure out how high the zap had to be. The third and fourth time the trainers came out, she rushed inside and refused to get out of the house...:doh:

I made the mistake one day to first play with her (collar on) and then take her for a walk (with the collar in my pocket). She freaked out near the fence border, because she could hear the beeping. It took me a week to get her willing to go for a walk again.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

When I took Maggie to obedience classes. The trainer was telling how these invisible fences are not to be relied upon for leaving your dog out in the yard without supervision. I see so many people with IF leave the dog outside all day. The dog has no protection from intruders coming into the yard, other unwanted dogs and animals. Something to think about.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My first thought is, did your follow the instruction manual when training Holly? We installed and trained Hank ourselves on an invisible fence. Day 1 the collar is set to beep only as you walk them around the boundary on a leash several times a day. Day 2 thru day 8, the dog is still leashed but the collar has a _slight _correction. It isn't until Day 9 that they should even be unleashed.

I would forget the collar and training for a while, get Holly unafraid to go outside, then start again from step 1 closely following the training manual.

I must admit though, Hank, while on leash, lunged across the boundary around Day 5 when I was training him and got zapped.


----------

